# Removing Passat B6 Rear Door Panel



## kjmal (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
New to the forum and looking for some help please.
I am driving a Highline Passat B6 and the right rear passenger door has or did have an ashtray. The kids managed to pull the ashtray out of the door breaking the plastic clips that hold it in place.
I went to VW and ordered a new ashtray with the intention of removing the damage part and installing a new one. The ashtray arrived from Germany and i thought i would be able to install this easily myself.
However, there are 2 screws that hold the ashtray plate in place and these are screwed from the outside in if you understand me, so it is impossible to remove the broken part without removing the entire door panel...
Went to VW and they said it would be 2 hours labour for a job like that but it really seems a waste to pay them 2 hours labour just to install a piece of plastic.
I had a quick look at the door today and there is a single bolt at the base of the panel and i presume there are 3 screws in the handle section much like the old B5 passat.
It is easy enough to remove this panel, can anyone give me some pointers? I am worried about the electric windows and the locking system?
Should i just go to VW or is this a job that can be done myself? Any pictures or help from anyone that has removed theirs before would be great.
Are there any hidden screws? Is the panel assembled in parts or is it a complete unit like the B5?
Thanks,


----------

